# First Obedience Trial



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

The weekend of June 11-13th, Kailey will be in her first AKC Obedience trial! I am super nervous. But, I know she will do fine. She is also starting her long road for her RAE title that weekend. And she will be tested for her CGC and TDI. Busy weekend.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Will you be doing Rally at the specialty or obedience? We will be there! I can come cheer you on!
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck to you! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck! have fun with it! Let us know how you do!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Kailey! That IS a busy weekend.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Will you be doing Rally at the specialty or obedience? We will be there! I can come cheer you on!
> Michelle


I will be doing Obedience at the Specialty. They don't have Rally this year at the Specialty. I will be doing Rally and Obedience on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck and take pictures!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck to you both! I like to be busy at trials...less hanging around, feeling nervous!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will be taking a lot of pictures.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Good Luck! Don't be nervous. It is what it is when you enter the ring. You must be ready to sign up so walk in there and know you have it. I was just at a trial where there was a lady with the most unbelievably wonderfully working papillon. The dog was flawless. She entered the ring and the handler got so nervous you could see the dog react with worry for her. The whole place was so upset for her. Once you have them trained for the ring it then comes down to the confidence game. Get in there, stand tall and show them what you got....a winner. Good Luck!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will be one of the ring stewards for Novice. That will be fun and I am sure you will do wonderful..and you will have alot of people cheering for you. I will be showing in Utility and Open!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I will be one of the ring stewards for Novice. That will be fun and I am sure you will do wonderful..and you will have alot of people cheering for you. I will be showing in Utility and Open!


You will be stewarding Obedience Novice at the Specialty or the LMKC dog show? Good Luck in Utility and Open. I will be cheering you on too!


----------

